
Ask HN: Suggest a research or project for my graduate paper? - vinclou
HN community has been very helpful to me with discovering amusing topics of my interest. So I would like to try and ask for help directly here now. I&#x27;m comp sci student, graduating this semester and I&#x27;ll be writing a research paper as my diploma work. Anyone has any interesting topics to explore, or open source projects which need help? I really want to find something fresh and relevant to nowadays industry, something I&#x27;m going to able to showcase to future employers and it wouldn&#x27;t be some kind of corny work. Interests: graphics, music tech, encryption, last resort - web development. Thank you for any help!
======
ioli
In graphics, you can try some visual effect projects. What about morphing one
3d model into another? For example: given a 3d model or a man and the target
of, let's say lion; the system should produce the fluid transform from a man
to the lion. You can even package it into a simple easy to use product maybe a
SAAS product and earn some money with it.

------
bjourne
What is your aim? Something academically relevant or something flashy to show
to future employers? In graphics there are lots of photo realistic raytracing
problems you could tackle. Like rendering emulsions in water or human hair and
animal fur.

------
hatefudger
If you’re interested in music and have a little experience with machine
learning, you could look into music information retrieval. It’s a really
interesting field.

